

Feedback on my startup - stevena0

Just launched www.studentbites.com.<p>Any feedback would be much appreciated.
======
pedalpete
well, the design bites. But aside from that, it's ok.

Not sure that we really need another recipes site. Aiming at the student
market might be nice, but wouldn't it be better to go for good food that's
easy to cook rather than this is just crap food that is easy to cook?

Not sure how you are differentiating in the space.

The first thing I would do would be to spend some time on design. It's fine
from a usability perspective, but all the colors, and the large pictures of
ugly food is really disturbing.

Just way to busy to look at. too many colors, seems like there was very little
thought to alignment. Why is the header so HUGE?

~~~
stevena0
Thanks pedalpete,

The idea is that it's user generated content, so hopefully some better cooks
than me will sign up.

Thanks for the comments on the design - It's really hard to look at things
objectively when I'm looking at it all the time.

